# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Phần mềm điều khiển máy tính từ xa, hỗ trợ làm việc nhiều nhóm hiệu quả

## VietCAD Co.

Hơn 30 triệu người dùng đã tải xuống Splashtop từ các cửa hàng ứng dụng và các đối tác sản xuất bao gồm HP, Lenovo, Dell, Acer, Sony, Asus, Toshiba, Intel và các hãng khác đã xuất xưởng phần mềm Splashtop trên hơn 100 triệu thiết bị.

Các giải pháp máy tính để bàn từ xa Splashtop bao gồm Splashtop Business Access, Splashtop Remote Support, Splashtop SOS và Splashtop Personal cho phép mọi người truy cập và kiểm soát các ứng dụng, tệp và dữ liệu yêu thích của họ thông qua thiết bị di động của họ. Các giải pháp giáo dục Splashtop được sử dụng bởi giáo viên ở các trường học và học khu trên toàn thế giới để cho phép học tập tương tác như một phần của các sáng kiến ​​EdTech. Và các giải pháp chia sẻ màn hình và phản chiếu màn hình Mirroring360 của chúng tôi được các nhà phát triển phần mềm, trường học và doanh nghiệp sử dụng để dễ dàng chia sẻ nội dung màn hình thiết bị.

Splashtop có thể điều khiển máy tính đang chạy phần mềm đồng thời như: 

PTC Creo
Lumion
Revit
V-Ray
Thậm chí là phần mềm CNC Mastercam

----------

